# Hood/Lighting and filter help/advice



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought this 20 gallon long tank and i was wondering what's the best hood/lighting setup to get for a planted tank and what would be a good filter. I also bought a bag of Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate and I am going to later buy some sand to go on top of that. 

But right now I'm starting a little at a time with purchasing the stuff I need for my tank, so any help would be appreciated. I also was wondering what your advice would be when I put the plant substrate and sand into the tank as well. 

Thank you!!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164157&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh and does anyone know where to get driftwood?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I got mine from the LFS, the LPS also has some here.

Just check at your local fish store and pet store for driftwood. Hard is better than soft. Some people get it from their backyard, etc. I just bought it, it was easier for me.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Driftwood can be found from many sources... depending on what you want and what kind of look you are going for. 

Lights.. I really like the Odyssea T5 HO lights on my tanks (I have two set up with those lights) because they are slim and compact, relatively inexpensive for the light output, and my plants are absolutely flourishing with them. 

This is one of the ones I have (I also have a shorter one for my 10 gallon, but the 24" will fit your 20 long): http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Dual-24-...er-Plant-Discus-48W-Odyssea-20g-/290726254580 (The Odyssea lights come with the bulbs too, usually whatever you can find in a retail store like Petsmart/Petco don't, which would add $30+ to your cost).

A lot of online reviews for the Odyssea lights say they get *really* hot, but I am convinced that those reviews either refer to the quad fixtures, or the longer ones - my 20 and 24 get fairly warm, but no more so than some of the single light T8's I've had... I can easily pick them up without waiting for them to cool off.

As far as filters.. that really depends on what you want. They all essentially do the same thing, the difference is only in the details - what kind of media that use and how easy it is to maintain them, and whether or not you wish to customize the filter media yourself (removing chemical filtration to add more bio filtration, for example). There's some argument that canister filters are better for planted tanks than a HOB filter because a HOB allows for more outgassing of CO2, so if a small canister (like a ZooMed 501 or Finnex 360) may be within your budget, that could be something to consider.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Sarah, I love that light, I gotta book mark it for when I get a bit of extra money. I need to upgrade my single strip light

Edit: NVM... just saw the shipping to Canada


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, shipping to anywhere other than the continental 48 is usually a big bummer 

Lots of places sell those online though.. maybe you can find one in Canada?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Sarah, I love that light, I gotta book mark it for when I get a bit of extra money. I need to upgrade my single strip light
> 
> Edit: NVM... just saw the shipping to Canada



if your looking for aquarium supplies in canada try Big Als i buy from them and they have free shipping on order $75 and over which is easy to do. http://www.bigalspets.ca/


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've shopped from big als before. But to get one that nice, I'm gonna have to break 3 figures, which would be cheaper to get the one on ebay. I'll just have to keep looking. I'm fairly broke ATM so I have time.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

sarahspins said:


> Driftwood can be found from many sources... depending on what you want and what kind of look you are going for.
> 
> Lights.. I really like the Odyssea T5 HO lights on my tanks (I have two set up with those lights) because they are slim and compact, relatively inexpensive for the light output, and my plants are absolutely flourishing with them.
> 
> ...



does the t5 that you linked have that blue/red and white light or do I have to buy that separate?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

You can swap any of the bulbs they carry if you want but the regular 6500k lights are working great for me.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you going lowtech and lowlight? If so there is no need for a T5s. Usually the tank will then require much more care and maintenance. You need so much more items as well. I have Seachems Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorus, Trace, Flourish, and I plan on getting Iron just to keep all the nutrients in balance. My tank is "hightech" so yeah. I would recommend T8s more for a low to medium light.

You can buy shop lights and suspend them over the tank and have two bulbs just not as much light. The estimate for T5s compared to T8s is 1 T5 =1.5 T8 bulbs. Of course it depends on reflectors and bulbs as well.

I do agree that canisters are better for a planted tank as you can control the surface agitation. I would use a zoomed canister filter.


----------

